# Highest Yielding Auto Flower



## iwannatalktosamson (Jul 24, 2012)

Wht is the highest yeilding autoflower strand


----------



## shagalicious (Jul 24, 2012)

EVERY AVAILABLE SOURCE says
iranian auto flower
HANDS DOWN


----------



## Trousers (Jul 24, 2012)

The most I have gotten is from auto super lemon haze. Never tried Iranian, I am too xenophobic


----------



## poind3xter (Jul 24, 2012)

Trousers said:


> The most I have gotten is from auto super lemon haze. Never tried Iranian, I am too xenophobic


^ LMAOOOO


SWIM has seen some excellent yields from Critical + and Afghan Kush Ryder. The AKR is my fav auto strain right now.


----------



## Scyntra (Jul 25, 2012)

I would have to go with Think Different or Auto Mazar...http://www.prweb.com/releases/2012/6/prweb9580672.htm


----------



## PattyWagon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey does anyone know where I can get me some of those Iranian beans? Never been able to find a place that ships dr. Green thumb.


----------



## iwannatalktosamson (Jul 25, 2012)

alright new question what is the highest yielding auto for outdoors. all the high yielding autos ive looked at online say they can potentially get 200 to 400 grams indoors, but outdoors they all drop down to like 80, so im trying to get 200 to 400 Outdoors


----------



## iwannatalktosamson (Jul 25, 2012)

with the iranian beans the only place i could find em were on drgreenthumbs site n it said theyd be available september 2012


----------



## PattyWagon (Jul 25, 2012)

iwannatalktosamson said:


> with the iranian beans the only place i could find em were on drgreenthumbs site n it said theyd be available september 2012


Thanks man. Been looking for awhile.


----------



## Trousers (Jul 27, 2012)

poind3xter said:


> ^ LMAOOOO
> 
> 
> SWIM has seen some excellent yields from Critical + and Afghan Kush Ryder. The AKR is my fav auto strain right now.



Okay, not so much xenophobia, more chrometophobia, those Iranian beans are expensive.


----------



## itsallinthewrist (Jul 27, 2012)

no no no you all have your shit wrong on this one im confident enough to say go with the original lowryder ones or the lowryder 2s from the joint doctor


----------



## 420worshipper (Jul 27, 2012)

iwannatalktosamson said:


> Wht is the highest yeilding autoflower strand


The largest yield that I was able to get was with auto pounder. https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/auto-seeds-auto-pounder/prod_3400.html Almost 3/4 lb was the yield.


----------



## iwannatalktosamson (Jul 31, 2012)

420worshipper said:


> The largest yield that I was able to get was with auto pounder. https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/auto-seeds-auto-pounder/prod_3400.html Almost 3/4 lb was the yield.


I tried looking for the pounders but they were out of stock. i looked at auto's other seeds and hijack claimed to be their second highest yeilding strain. Have you ever worked with it


----------



## JointRoller205 (Jul 31, 2012)

Iranian Autoflower hands down, i grew it rhis year, started it from seed April 16 outside in a 2x2 hole, i had to harvest it 2 wks early & got almost 7 zips, but if your goal is 3-4 zips of some stinky tasting buds, but smokes like mexican brickweed, then you'll like the Kush Ryder


----------



## iwannatalktosamson (Aug 2, 2012)

JointRoller205 said:


> Iranian Autoflower hands down, i grew it rhis year, started it from seed April 16 outside in a 2x2 hole, i had to harvest it 2 wks early & got almost 7 zips, but if your goal is 3-4 zips of some stinky tasting buds, but smokes like mexican brickweed, then you'll like the Kush Ryder


 where can you get the iranians at?


----------



## be ez (Aug 3, 2012)

iwannatalktosamson said:


> where can you get the iranians at?


Just google Drgreenthumb seeds... I'm growing his Iranian x G13 cross which finishes a little later than the straight iranian but is supposed to harvest much more.


----------



## JointRoller205 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yea, u'll prolly get close 2 a lb, ii ur growing outside im pretty sure u'll ger @least a lb,


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 5, 2012)

shagalicious said:


> EVERY AVAILABLE SOURCE says
> iranian auto flower
> HANDS DOWN


Lmao Iranian auto flower is not a auto flower. Grow it indoors under 20/4 light and see if it flowers


----------



## newworldicon (Aug 5, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao Iranian auto flower is not a auto flower. Grow it indoors under 20/4 light and see if it flowers


The OP should have found this info by now if his research was thorough. Think different has shown proven results to make it a contender..


----------



## Kush2180 (Aug 6, 2012)

The biggest yielding auto strain is Auto Mazar by Dutch Passion, proven yield of over 13oz


----------



## Chief Widow (Aug 7, 2012)

poind3xter said:


> ^ LMAOOOO
> 
> 
> SWIM has seen some excellent yields from Critical + and Afghan Kush Ryder. The AKR is my fav auto strain right now.


Idk about yields but from my experience AKR is one of the most potent autos I've had.


----------



## 303blunt303 (Aug 9, 2012)

why you got to make people google when their blazed


----------



## SamBookwel (Aug 10, 2012)

303blunt303 said:


> why you got to make people google when their blazed


I totally agree!


----------



## k0r (Aug 11, 2012)

JointRoller205 said:


> Iranian Autoflower hands down, i grew it rhis year, started it from seed April 16 outside in a 2x2 hole, i had to harvest it 2 wks early & got almost 7 zips, but if your goal is 3-4 zips of some stinky tasting buds, but smokes like mexican brickweed, then you'll like the Kush Ryder


what do you mean smokes like mexican brick weed? You talking about AKR ?


----------



## Dameon (Aug 12, 2012)

DWC+Sativa Dominate Auto= Highest yielding Auto


----------



## hooterman (Aug 12, 2012)

Check out Secret Garden Seeds - OGRE. One of largest autos on market.


----------



## cifer (Aug 13, 2012)

i vote for stitch seeds especially Chaze, Super Cali Haze and Nirvana Sky...they are absolute great outdoor strains, a chaze yield was over 500 gr. see ot autoflower.net chazedays


----------



## lever20065 (Aug 15, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]Super Cali Haze auto it is said to grow up to 2 and some meters and yields 4-8 oz[/FONT]


----------



## WeedTokerUK (Aug 16, 2012)

Apparently Nirvana Northern lights is a large yielder


----------



## chongsbuddy (Oct 29, 2012)

iranian autoflower isnt that great at all,it does have potency,but it has a shitty taste ans has very little crystals,it has real shitty bag appeal,and the beans are very expensive,id go with chaze or spyder


----------



## cifer (Nov 8, 2012)

https://www.autoflower.net/forums/f21/chazedays-1477.html


----------



## eastern (Nov 13, 2012)

i've tried for at least,20 grows of 10+ plants ,all different strains, per grow and am pleased with 1oz per plant.Is Iranian a real auto?


----------



## kpmarine (Nov 14, 2012)

eastern said:


> i've tried for at least,20 grows of 10+ plants ,all different strains, per grow and am pleased with 1oz per plant.Is Iranian a real auto?


No, it just flowers under more than 12 hours of light. Which makes them cool for outdoor grows, as they'll flower year round. You can clone them, provided you keep them under 24 hour light. I don't really see the point indoors. Supposedly it will start flowering weakly under 24hr light after about 3 months.


----------



## aknight3 (Nov 15, 2012)

okay i didnt read to much of this thread BUUUT i have grown about 12 different auto strains, i have never tried the iranian strain but i have also heard very good things about it. out of all the strains i have tried i would say easy ryder (ak47 x lowryder2) i think is the genetics was the highest yielder at 3oz plus per plant, using a 600 watt 20/4 light sched. hope this helps peace


----------



## PrezDickie (Dec 1, 2012)

iranian auto is super expensive and over rated from everything i've heard. if you want yield outdoors get your self some super autos from flash seeds like number 1 or sky something but this are large autos made to really do outdoors breed by stitch so you know they are quality.

but think different is alway a good way to go for big yield there is also a big domina from freedom seeds i believe that is supposed to yield well


----------



## Agito (Dec 1, 2012)

I used to thinl Like this until i weighed a few other thing up indoor
super autos like chaze an so fourth might yield more at 14-16 week is it worth it?
say if i can get 2.5 oz x9 under 600w-1000w bulb and yield 3oz per plant (which i have done 3oz but even in organics) in 10 weeks is 3x9= 27oz per 10 weeks thats thats 140.5oz per year
now say a super auto give you 4oz per plant first of all you probs not be able to fit 9 under 1 lamp more like 4-5 but that aside thats 36oz per 15 weeks thats 125oz with 9 plants but alot less with 4 plants if your grow room is sub 5-6ftx5-6ft which would be closer 55oz roughly 
theres a few stains out there that finish in 9 weeks so if you can squezze the same yield it gets better again
so time / yield is more important than yield per plant you could also maybes get some seedlings in earlier but you get my point 

so if you can find a plant that finishs in 9 weeks at 2,5 oz thing get worse for larger autos again


----------



## bigskymtnguy (Dec 19, 2012)

I've grown the Iranian Auto Flower twice. Strictly an outdoor producer. The original question at the head of the thread is "what has the largest yield?" and from that perspective the Iranian from Dr. Greenthumb is a VERY big yielder. Got AN AVERAGE of almost 15z per plant when going with 4 plants (the medical limit in my state). It has an earthy, hashy taste and is not a variety that gets overly frosted with crystals, but potency is fine. As of November, there is an improved version available that supposedly has an even higher yield and better leaf to bud ratio. This strain will continue to veg under 24/0 so for all of you anal retentive buttheads out there who are hung up on names -- it is not a "true" autoflower. The real point is that it will flower 90 days from being switched to 18/6 regardless of light -- it doesn't require 12/12. Best part is you can clone it while under 24/0. $15 a seed? What does it matter when you're making 15z per plant AND taking clones!


----------



## msangie (Dec 20, 2012)

i'm getting ready to start my first grow. I bought a 1000w dimmable ballast and auto seeds. I need to know what kind of soil n nutes to purchase? I plan on growing them in 3 gal buckets in a basement. I'm not sure how many watts to start them on either. Any info you could offer would be greatly appreciated. this is for medicinal purposes so really don't want my first grow to be a waste...ty, msangie


----------



## Trousers (Dec 20, 2012)

If you are growing in soil, you will not want to use nutes for around 2-3 weeks


----------



## msangie (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm confused on what to use for light in the beginning before they reach veg stage. I thought with auto I would use the same light thru the whole growth process. The more I read online the more confused I get...lol. Please help


----------



## msangie (Dec 20, 2012)

ty for the response! what kind of soil would you recommend? fox farm happy jack? I have so many ?'s and just want to do it right...lol


----------



## Trousers (Dec 20, 2012)

Some say 24/0 some say 20/4 some say 18/6. 
They rely on light and not on dark for flowering. 

If a breeder says 20/4 (which is very common) I would go with that.
I have had great success going with 18/6.


----------



## Rizzo00 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think he meant what power his light should be on when plants are sprouts???? I would definitely drop it from 1000. Not sure what your low setting would be but maybe the lowest setting for first week. Then study your plants. If they dont look stressed turn that bad bitch up a bit.


----------



## Rizzo00 (Dec 20, 2012)

Whoops I hit post on accident! Haha. Anyways. Turn it up as you see fit and check every so often when light is on for heat stress. Im sure you will be fine tho. Good luck


----------



## Rizzo00 (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh.... Im sure you know this already but you dont need light until they break the surface. Might dry it up before it can start to root. Damn i have gone off on a tangent!!


----------



## msangie (Dec 20, 2012)

THANK YOU Both! Any info would be great. BTW, I didn't know that...My very first grow. It gets confusing researching online so many ppl say so many things. I was thinking that I would turn the light to 50 percent. Of course, not sure how close the light should be. I hope I don't overwhelm you with all my questions and I appreciate it very much. I was thinking I should go with Fox Farm Happy Frog potting soil. I've never germinated either. I've read that auto seeds only need to be potted once, so i'm using 3 gal pots. Is a damp paper towel the easiest way to germinate? Will I have to add anything to the potting soil besides water the first two or three weeks? I ordered my ph kit today. I debated between the kit or a digital meter and went with the kit. Seriously, any help would be greatly appreciated. I cannot afford to buy anymore junk weed off the street.....


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 21, 2012)

Dameon said:


> DWC+Sativa Dominate Auto= Highest yielding Auto


Think Different from Dutch Passion. 
2 grows in my signature.


----------



## scone919 (Dec 21, 2012)

so you mean to tell me that you can get 15 oz per plant indoor I cant believe it unless i see that They say 1.5 to 2 is alot off of autos


----------



## 70sdiver (Dec 23, 2012)

i generally yield between 3-5-4 oz a plant.byt ive seen a lot bigger pants in autos


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 24, 2012)

PrezDickie said:


> iranian auto is super expensive and over rated from everything i've heard. if you want yield outdoors get your self some super autos from flash seeds like number 1 or sky something but this are large autos made to really do outdoors breed by stitch so you know they are quality.
> 
> but think different is alway a good way to go for big yield there is also a big domina from freedom seeds i believe that is supposed to yield well


TD is not very good if you are used to good quality weed. 1/30 might be a "good" plant.


----------



## bob Sanchez (Dec 26, 2012)

I got 3 oz out La Diva... I'm currently growing Northern lights X Big bud auto


----------



## poind3xter (Jan 1, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> TD is not very good if you are used to good quality weed. 1/30 might be a "good" plant.


You must have had bad luck and received subpar phenos. The 4 TD's that SWIM has grown have all been excellent producers (3-5 zips) as well as above average smoke. SWIM would say that it's a body stone with a social head high.


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 1, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> TD is not very good if you are used to good quality weed. 1/30 might be a "good" plant.


Really?
Properly grown Think Different is some POTENT, Tasty, Bomb Smelling, High Yielding Bud. 
TD is basically an awesome AK-47 auto.


----------



## OGMan (Jan 6, 2013)

I've tried them ALL and Iranian auto is the biggest and best by a country mile


----------



## bob the tea pot (Jan 6, 2013)

i think this a new strain and been reports of 3lb yeilds from it can grow 7ft tall
*KC Brains KC45 Autoflowering

*


----------



## rippingchrist (Jan 7, 2013)

itsallinthewrist said:


> no no no you all have your shit wrong on this one im confident enough to say go with the original lowryder ones or the lowryder 2s from the joint doctor



What? The original lowryders put out SCHWAG. Nothing worth growing. Why ignore the past 5 years of seed development?


----------



## OGMan (Jan 27, 2013)

I've grown many,many autos and none comes close to Iranian in yield and potency. It's true that Iranian autos stay in veg under 24 hour light so you can clone them but flowers outdoors even as the days get longer, so in my book it's an auto and the yeild is better than any other auto I've grown, which were crap smoke and low yield


----------



## OGMan (Mar 7, 2013)

chongsbuddy said:


> let me tell you that iranian auto is nothing what ogman says it is,,its potent,but looks like shit,you could never sell it for any kind of money,it tastes like shit too,it is good for molds,well pretty good...but i wouldnt recommend it at all...im working on autos and semi autos now and will be selling them in the next year......they will blow iranians out of the water!and i will offer regs and fems for half of what greenspam charges....look out for simcoe seeds in the future out of ontario



Well now I understand all your hostility and outright lies about Dr. Greenthumb...you're selling and now SPAMMING your own seeds!!! You are, were and always will be a lying punk in need of psychiatric help.


----------



## OGMan (Mar 7, 2013)

Back on topic, "Think Different" is a good heavy indoor auto. Potency was a little disappointing though and I'm not sure if it was flowered under 12-12 or 24 hour light.
For sure I have seen 1 pound plants of Iranian Autoflower done in DWC under 12-12 with lots of light and the potency is excellent


----------



## daalma (Mar 21, 2013)

OGMan said:


> Back on topic, "Think Different" is a good heavy indoor auto. Potency was a little disappointing though and I'm not sure if it was flowered under 12-12 or 24 hour light.
> For sure I have seen 1 pound plants of Iranian Autoflower done in DWC under 12-12 with lots of light and the potency is excellent


 you harvest iaf in stages your yield will go way up. harvest top then center leaving bottom branches . in two weeks you will be very happy with what them bottom buds will develope . the only way to harvest iaf outdoors. 40 inch plant = 5 oz easy. everybody bitches its not a true auto. under any outdoor natural light it certainly is. this strain flowers in summer solstoce.


----------



## daalma (Mar 21, 2013)

chongsbuddy said:


> let me tell you that iranian auto is nothing what ogman says it is,,its potent,but looks like shit,you could never sell it for any kind of money,it tastes like shit too,it is good for molds,well pretty good...but i wouldnt recommend it at all...im working on autos and semi autos now and will be selling them in the next year......they will blow iranians out of the water!and i will offer regs and fems for half of what greenspam charges....look out for simcoe seeds in the future out of ontario


 sounds interesting. ontario thats where greenthumb is isnt it. are you in ottawa by any chance? the good thing about that is you are close enough to go shit on him in person. life is full of coincidence. by the way what does s1 mean? i dunno just high and babbling i guess. lol


----------



## daalma (Mar 21, 2013)

ogman said:


> well now i understand all your hostility and outright lies about dr. Greenthumb...you're selling and now spamming your own seeds!!! You are, were and always will be a lying punk in need of psychiatric help.


 ditto couldnt agree more with that. somebody should put that guy in a giant slingshot.


----------



## pot.whisperer (May 3, 2013)

daalma said:


> ditto couldnt agree more with that. somebody should put that guy in a giant slingshot.


This guy Chongsbuddy is a big fat liar. check his posts. he spends a lot of time running all over the net shitting on greenthumb and now he has the balls to come out here and try to sell his own seeds. I guess thats why he does it. what a looser


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (May 7, 2013)

daalma said:


> sounds interesting. ontario thats where greenthumb is isnt it. are you in ottawa by any chance? the good thing about that is you are close enough to go shit on him in person. life is full of coincidence. by the way what does s1 mean? i dunno just high and babbling i guess. lol


Doesn't S1 mean directly from original plant? Like a clone taken directly from the mother plant?


----------



## kpmarine (May 8, 2013)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Doesn't S1 mean directly from original plant? Like a clone taken directly from the mother plant?


S1 is first generation selfed. It's essentially two clones seeding each-other.


----------



## thunderrod (May 8, 2013)

what about CrazeLongflower? it's a cross between New Skool white widow and Bomb haze...


----------



## OGMan (Jun 2, 2013)

daalma said:


> you harvest iaf in stages your yield will go way up. harvest top then center leaving bottom branches . in two weeks you will be very happy with what them bottom buds will develope . the only way to harvest iaf outdoors. 40 inch plant = 5 oz easy. everybody bitches its not a true auto. under any outdoor natural light it certainly is. this strain flowers in summer solstoce.


I've been trying to tell people that Iranian Autoflower IS an autoflower for years Daalma but they won't or don't want to listen. i will be harvesting my first batch as always in the first week of July. 
Thanks for the tip on a staggered harvest, I'm going to try that for sure


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Jun 2, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> TD is not very good if you are used to good quality weed. 1/30 might be a "good" plant.


Never heard that before. I've heard that TD is top quality bud easily comparable with top regs. Same with auto mazar. But mazar is an indica and TD is a sativa mainly


----------



## Catherine Patry (Jul 2, 2016)

420worshipper said:


> The largest yield that I was able to get was with auto pounder. https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/auto-seeds-auto-pounder/prod_3400.html Almost 3/4 lb was the yield.


Dr Autoflower has a 13 14 ounce yield Royal Queen Northern Lights Auto if I'm not mistaken which is just shy of a pound I believe


----------



## rshackleferd (Jul 2, 2016)

I average ten or more Zips from think different every grow. The high is the best I ever had...


----------



## Catherine Patry (Jul 2, 2016)

rshackleferd said:


> I average ten or more Zips from think different every grow. The high is the best I ever had...


AWESOME sweeeeeeeet brother i am a first time grower so far so good with My autoflowers in my white widows in my white widow clones


----------



## ReAlNy27 (May 18, 2017)

Is there any updated info on autos. I a, looking into fast buds west coast og..... anyone grow them hydro under a big led jw


----------



## BlueRidgeGrower (May 22, 2017)

I too am interested in a update on high yield autos. And or the most potent autos.


----------



## ReAlNy27 (May 22, 2017)

I heard royal queen auto critical yields really well..... saw a video a guy pulled 3 pounds


----------



## BlueRidgeGrower (May 22, 2017)

Pulled 3 off 1 plant? You remember the setup?


----------

